# Carolina Miami or standard corn?



## charlie2e1dxy (Feb 29, 2008)

Here is a pic of my male cornsnake i recently bred with my Amel Motley female.
There was a 50% standard/miami etc and 50% Amel motley ratio of hatchlings.
We would like suggestions on this snakes morph as we was sold it as a miami phase, but have been informed it may not be!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

"Miami" is a selectively bred morph; there's no "on" or "off" but more of a spectrum of "normal" ranging from the very orange-backgrounded Okeetees to the silver-backgrounded Miamis.

I personally would not call your snake a Miami, because the ideal Miami is a silver or steel grey snake with coloured saddles, like these:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3199/2337560263_f3f506a05c.jpg?v=0
http://www.cornsnakes.net/gallery/mi009jy4.jpg
Miami corn ssnake image by justanotherhominid on Photobucket

Because it's a selectively bred morph, I believe the name is better reserved for animals that are really, really STRONGLY showing the traits for which the morph was bred. In this case, silver-steel background and bright coloured saddles.


----------



## CrazyWolf84 (Apr 30, 2009)

*??*

looks to me like a common or possibly an Okotee.
i thought miami phase was more a grey /silver 
than a biscuit / tan .
not sure i am new to this ..


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

miamis are anywhere between grey and tan backgrounds with orange to red saddles, so the locality is very diverse.

If a corn isn't traceable back to miami roots, most will get called plain ol' normals unless they're really showing the grey background.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

IMO i'd go with a Copper corn a Red rat snake X Great plain rat snake by the color tone and it being quite wide behind the eyes.Your one looks to be influanced by Okeetee phase by the black around the saddles.So likly has Okeetee ancestory.

Yours.










Copper corn-(Red rat snake X Great plain rat snake).


----------



## charlie2e1dxy (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks that does look like mine!!:lol2:


----------

